# Dodge, Telfair, Wheeler counties



## Bowhunter24 (Sep 12, 2004)

Well it was a tiring weekend, and if it wasnt for Karl and kevin coming over to help me there is no way i could have got my foodplots in, so a HUGE thanks goes out to them. As far as hunting goes, i did see a small 7pt opening morning, but i let him walk, it was good to see a deer though. Hunted that afternoon and didnt see anything. Nobody else saw anything either, i wouldnt doubt it though with the tractor and 4wheelers running all weekend, prolly spooked them for a bit. Did see 3 fresh rubs and a fresh scrape. If the hurricane keeps headin west i will go back up this weekend.


----------



## horsecreek (Sep 13, 2004)

got 2 small plots in. A ton of deer are held up on the 300 acres next to me. He planted peas 4 weeks ago and they are up almost a foot and the deer are pounding them. He also hung alluminum pie plates in the road from a limb and it held the deer off enogh to get up.  tracks everywhere and they are staying there. not crossing back over to the 100acres as normall. I cant win for loosing....Im going to have a talk with landowner in the next few weeks about clearing some 1/2 areas when they thin it in the next 1-2 yrs. I will pay more as he makes 1000.00 an acre for pole pines but thats over a 30yr time so it shouldnt go up much. It would be great to have 2-3 1/2acre or 2 1 acre plots. also to havethe old roads in their re made so a tractor can access them. seeing the deer on those peas and the amount of deer-different sized tracks all up a 400yd rd. and the holding power of them!!!!
plenty of acorns in tress and some on ground. saw one doe bedded up next to a small down pine while walking out sunday am. she was looking right at me but didnt smell me- I was very supprised and glad to know the white lightning was working. I got off a shot but arrow deflected of branch. strands are full of running water.  got most stands placed and hope to be back for ealry gun...


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Sep 14, 2004)

Karl and Kevin,

      Thanks so much for your help planting on our lease.  Work kept me away this weekend and Travis was on his own.  I really appreciate it.  Looking forward to sharing a fire with yall again.

MBD


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Sep 15, 2004)

me and MBD are headin up tomm afternoon, hope to let yall know we stuck one when we get back


----------



## horsecreek (Sep 16, 2004)

good luck. 
I wil have to wait for gun to get back. got a 4 day trip planned for last weekend in oct. last yr it was getting good at that time. \hope my plots got some rain on them.

EDIT----

Whats up with SCH- Anyone heard from him? cant remember If he was on after frances spun on by..


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Sep 19, 2004)

Well just got back it was a pretty good weekend, it was awsome this morning nice and cool, temp was 59. I saw a spike last night and then this morning i missed a big 9pt    he jumped my bowstring, i dont remebr my bow being loud but something has happened to it, so gotta take care of that. Mrbowdeadly saw a nice buck and 3 does so he was happy, deer were really moving last night and this morning. SCH went up to ga opening weekend but he said when he got back he had to go work in idaho so maybe he hasnt got back yet  :


----------



## horsecreek (Sep 20, 2004)

that stinks missing but thats what drives us back. it was very nice weekend indeed. glad yall saw deer and bucks to boot.  
were you playing jumprope with a buck?   :


----------



## Donkeytoe (Sep 20, 2004)

*Finally Got Back*

Well as you can see i have changed my name.  SCH is no longer and Donkeytoe has arrived.  I will explain the meaning one day .  I got back from Idaho this weekend and am glad to be back.  Will be in the woods this coming weekend.  How did your plots turn out BH24?  Hope the rain didn't wash them out.  I managed to be in Idaho for the elk bow season so that just got my blood flowing.  BH24 got my tail cam pics and have a nice one of some turkeys (3 beards) and lots of racoons.  May need to go coon hunting one of these times up there.  sorry to hear about your 9 point miss. where were you sitting?  Was it over that scrape you were bragging about?  I don't know who will be going up this weekend besides me.  Any plans to go up this weekend?  How about you HC - any action over your way?  Any damage from the storm up there?  WBH24 - how big was he?  I thought there were not any big deer on that piece of land   .  BAck to work gotta go - more forums to surf.  I have a weeks worth of reading to do


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Sep 21, 2004)

What made u come up with donkeytoe???? LOL. Our plots came up so- so i might have to resseed, i think the turkeys did a # on them i got video one afternoon in my stand of about 20 hens eating away in the plot where that bar broke on the disc. I missed the buc about 60yds from where that scape i told u about was, i was in my stand and i saw a pine tree moveing back and forth and i looked at the bottom of the tree and there he was tearing that tree up. he was bigger than the buck i shot last year and that one scored 124 and some change so i would say he was 125-130 class big body, and dark heavy rack. makes me feel better about our lease than i did, its hard when u leave and excellent lease and on a new one cause of the expecations ya know. Yes i am going up, me and my grandpa are leaving tomm night and my uncle will be there also, we will be there till sun morning, if ya need anything or a trailing dog just come over we will be there.


----------



## Donkeytoe (Sep 22, 2004)

*Come on weekend....*

BH24 - good look this weekend.  I enjoyed hearing your missed 9-point story first hand.  Sorry about the luck since he was bigger than the 8 you shot last year (which was really nice).  At least you know the new lease is good!  I cannot wait to hunt this weekend.  the food plots will be two weeks old and I will actually get to spend the entire weekend hunting.  May actually see something now that we gave things time to settle down.  How about you HC - you going up this weekend.  Looks like this weekend will only be two of us at the lease.  I can't wait.  Hope to have to borrow your dog this weekend to do some tracking.  When is Max Williams have the BBQ?  Is it opening weekend of gun?  Would like to meet him.  Will see you this weekend.  MAy need you to take the pictures of me with my GON buck    .  Doesn't cost anything to dream...............


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Sep 22, 2004)

Now if ur GON truckbuck looks to be bigger than the GON truckbuck im gonna shoot, i will not let u use our dogs to find hime    im just playing with ya, i hope yall do get some deer to track this weekend our dogs need some work. Hid BBQ is opening of gun weekend that sat. Hope its nice and cool this weekend, after i type this post im hittin the shower and headin up there, it will be all 5 of us this weekend so something should die lol. If there is no deer to track or anything will prolly go to Carrs sat night if we do we will swing by see if ya wanna go. Good luck


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Sep 26, 2004)

*Dang Hurricane*

Well thanks to that hurricane we came home sat mid day. It was slow MBD saw a 4 pt, and i saw a button buck sat morning. Man there was a billion mosqitos. Well we put the cameras out and we are going up opening muzzleloader hopefully it will be cool. Scrapes are startin to pop up here and there so looks like there moving around, we will find out in 2 weeks.


----------



## Donkeytoe (Sep 28, 2004)

*food plots*

hey,

check out the pics of the foodplots on the food plot forum.  put two of them up.  the hill and the pooper plot.  Thanks for he help BH24.  Found a good rub too.  Will post next for you to dream about..


----------



## Donkeytoe (Sep 28, 2004)

*Look what I found*

Just something to get your blood pumping.  I have set my stand about 20 yards from here.  Also a large pile of buck poop near it.  My new honey hole if I can stand the mosquitos.. Now it's up to me


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Sep 28, 2004)

Food plots are lookin good donkeytoe, nice rub also, ours are coming up ok, that big one we planted is lookin great i will see if i can get a pic posted of it. We over seeded some of the smaller plots, so with jeanne going up there maybe it will grow before the turkeys tear it up.Not gonna go back up till opening of muzzleloader im ready to break out the smokepole, i have found 2 spots that i have some confidence in so we will see what happens, We have 4 cameras out now so will see whats running around in 2 weeks also.


----------



## Donkeytoe (Sep 29, 2004)

Cold front coming this weekend.  Wish I was going up.  Next week looks great as well.  Winter is coming....I feel it.  HC you going this weekend?


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Sep 30, 2004)

Anybody else going up for muzzleloader. MBD just cannot wait till he hears them booms in the morning next sat i bet    he is not very fond of the boomsticks LOL


----------



## Donkeytoe (Sep 30, 2004)

*i'm going*

I think i'll be there with the stick and string.  Tell Mr BD he can hang with us non muzzlers.  We'll be going about it the old fashion way, at least for one more weekend.  I'll be sitting right next to that large rub I posted.  Hope I can see past the foodplots.  They ought to be about 2 feet tall after all that rain from Jeanne.  Now I need some cold weather - help a brother out


----------



## horsecreek (Oct 1, 2004)

not going up. got too many games this w/e with kids. 
Im waiting for opening gun. will have 4 days that w/e. 

good luck...


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Oct 1, 2004)

Everytime one of those guns booms, I hit the side of a tree chatterin like a squirrel.  I got my new outback, so I may just hunt with that all year.  Careful donkeytoe, when you invite someone to hunt your property, its like letting someone sit in your stand, thats when big daddy gets smacked.  
      I will be cruising up Wed.  I reckon I will be hunting by myself since Bowhunter24 has to move his daughter in.  Hopefully I don't run into that huge rattler that Techno got pics of last week.  Over six feet long and he didn't have anything to kill it with.

IT LIVES!!!!!

MBD


----------



## Donkeytoe (Oct 1, 2004)

MBD,
Invite - I don't recall a hunting invite   - just a place to get away from the loud noise and those musket shooters.  Heck - I have barely gotten any hunting in so far this season with working at the camp and running from hurricanes!  Kevin went up this morning to bowhunt before those guns start popping.  However I have no shame, won't think twice about using the 270 during the rut.  Guess I will go the next wo weekends in a row.  REALLY ought to be good after Jeanne dumped more rain.  May need to mow the plots soon in some deer don't show up and trim them down!  Good luck next week i won't be going up until friday.  HC when you do make it up there you need to come over to Chauncey and pay us a visit at camp.  Don't be a stranger.  We tell good lies at our campfire!


----------



## horsecreek (Oct 1, 2004)

sounds great. will get with ya on directions from milan.


----------



## Donkeytoe (Oct 4, 2004)

*dodge update*

Well, I didn't go this weekend but Kevin did.  He saw 2 does on Friday evening, a bobcat under his stand on Saturday evening and three does on Sunday morning.  Also said Saturday night had two coyotes right out on the woodpile by camp.  No rifle though.  We may have to have coyote hunting weekend this year.  Think they scared him because he said he went and sat in the truck.   

Looks like the weather will be nice this weekend.  It's really wet up there after Jeanne according to Kevin


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Oct 4, 2004)

I will be going up on Wed. or Thurs. to hunt through the weekend.  Hoping since I will have five hundred acres to myself for two days, I might get lucky.  Good luck to yall this weekend.

MBD


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Oct 5, 2004)

Well im deffinitly ready to hunt this weekend, it will be nice to have the boomstick in my hand this time. It was my meatgetter last year as i killed 3 does with my smokepole. I have about 3 places i have confidence in so i will see how it pans out, hopefully our cameras didnt mess up and we have some decent pics.  Hey Cameltoe, i mean donkeytoe     just playing, i remeber u saying something about some 37 acres that had alot of ducks on it, is that the place, and if it is do u think there are any odds we could lease that to duck hunt??? Im heading up fri afternoon and gonna hunt sat thru mon or tues moring depeneds on how the deer are moving. Ill swing by sat see if yall might go to carrs who is coming up on yalls lease, let me know something about the duck place if u get a chance, thanks


----------



## Donkeytoe (Oct 6, 2004)

The property I talked about is about 130 acres.  It's a planted field adjacent to a pond which held a good number of ducks two years ago.  Don't know what the rain has done to it.  I can contact the guy who can put us in touch with the land owner.  It is a good piece of deer property as well.  Saw a picture that was about 20 years old of a deer shot off that land that was easy 150 class deer with huge drop tine.  I need to pay those people a visit anyway - he's a good person to know and very helpful.  Maybe we can run by there after Carrs - it's not far.

Looks like this weekend it will be me and Brian again.  Next weekend we will have a full house.  Am tihnking about taking off an extra day next week but will have to see how the week pans out.  Geet that dog rested - it's going to work hard this weekend - I hope


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Oct 6, 2004)

That would be cool if we could get in touch with the guy, that is if ur all for it also, i would love to have a place close by our camps to shot at some ducks in dec, and jan in the morings, notcie i said shoot at not kill LOL. After i get done cleaning my 140 class 10 pt sat morning i will swing by see if yall wanna get some lunch, although i dont think carrs is closed for lunch may have to go there for dinner, if theres no deer to be tracked. The fat sausage beagle is ready to track this weekened, so lets go ahead and give her something track, sounds like a plan??


----------



## Donkeytoe (Oct 6, 2004)

I hope that dog needs to sleep the whole way back to Florida.  I would love to get her some work over our way.  I really want to drop one with the bow this year and would like to do it this weekend.  Obviously I hope it's a big one.  Who all is going up to your place this weekend?  You got the whole crew again?  Just stop on by when you get a chance this weekend and we'll go talk to Eddie about that property.  He knows lot of people around thereand has 200 acres of good land that they rake straw on.  If not it would be really good.  We will be up on Friday night late.  See ya then.  Gotta be a good weekend since went to BPS and got new boots this past weekend.  now to test them!


----------



## Donkeytoe (Oct 6, 2004)

PS- oh yeah - got some more thermacell refills as well     

Did you see the weather forcast for next weekend.  Opening gun should be dynamite!


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Oct 6, 2004)

I think it will be all of us again, MBD is leaving tomm moring, and me and my grandpa are headin up fri midafternoon sometime, and my uncle and the fawnslayer should be up fri night. I hope we get to bring the dog and help yall out, I will swing by sat around late morn or midday and we can go see that guy, that is if were not trackin deer which i hope we are    i have plenty of thermacell refills, i wouldnt even go hunting if i didnt have a thermacell them mosquitos are awfull


----------



## Donkeytoe (Oct 8, 2004)

HC,

When you going up next?  I am going up this afternoon and then again next weekend.

DT


----------



## horsecreek (Oct 8, 2004)

going up the 15th, that night after girls softball game- prob wont arrive till 2am but will be up and ready by 4:30!!!!!
most likely stayin till after tues morn hunt. I have no idea how my plots came up ect and tossing up where I will sit opening morn. didnt get much info from other guys next to me on deer movment. think he "holdn back" for some reason as he wont answere that question. :


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Oct 10, 2004)

Howdy boys,
     HOLY MOLEY were the deer movin on the lease.  We saw alot of deer in the stands and alot of deer on the roads.  Bowhunter24 blew the dust off of " meatgetter" (thats his smokepole).  Got himself a fat doe.  120lbs.  Nice double lung shot through a little hole in the brush.  I got a punctured radiator helping him get her out.  Bad luck is, I didn't realize it until we got back to camp.  Now my new four wheeler goes "knock knock knock".  Is that covered on warranty?  No?  Didn't think so.

     I passed on a spike and a fork.  Had a huge cow boxcar doe come in and mill under the oaks.  She just wouldn't get in bow range until pitch black.  Guess that if I was hunting with a muzzle loader that I would have a deer, but bowhunters don't have regrets.

     Weather was awesome, breezy cool and not too many mosquitos.  Got to eat at Carrs a couple of times, that takes the edge off of not getting any deer.

Well hope yall do well and keep us informed.  When I get my other computer back I will post some pictures of Travis' doe.

Take care.
MBD


----------



## Donkeytoe (Oct 11, 2004)

*Donkeytoe reporting in.....*

Just me and brian this weekend.  I was bowhunting he was smoking.  I sat the donut plot Saturday afternoon (first time) and only saw one deer.  But what a deer.  To take a page out of Travis' book....About 5 pm this beast walks out about 70 yards away and proceeds to destroy a few trees in front of me (broadside of course since I was hunting with a bow).  Hearts pumping, i'm ready.  He begins working towards me and the wind is perpendicular to me.  Everything is perfect - even had my shot picked out.  He gets to about 40 yards and winds me somehow (can't figure it out) and goes away.  He was a solid 8 point (maybe 9) with at least an 18 inch spread.  Very exciting.  Brian saw a spike or 4 point walking to his stand on Sunday morning in the dark.  Nothing else.  Wish there were more acorn trees around.  They haven't really gotten into the foodplots yet but they sure look good.  REmind me again why I don't own a muzzleloader???? :  :   If so I would be posting some good pics right now.  Am going back next weekend for some more abuse.


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Oct 11, 2004)

Oh yeah forgot to say....

While helping Travis retrieve his doe, I knocked a hole in my radiator on my bike.  Didn't realize it until we got back to camp and it started to knockin....


Oh boy...

MBD


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Oct 12, 2004)

Well just got back home, i see MBD posted about my doe, i was very happy about that. Well the bad thing for mew was i missed a nice 8pt at about 40 yds last night, i had to try to shoot threw a tight hole and i think i just got excited and didnt make the shot. I have had not so good luck with the bucks so far this year hopes that changes. Man Karl i think that would be more of an incentive to have a muzzleloader we could lookin at pics of him now, well thats gotta be exciting to see a good one though. Our plots are doing ok, deer are on them a lil bit, not much they seem to be in the oaks now thats where i shot my doe, and before she came along i seen a 8pt a 4pt and 2 other does feeding on acorns but couldnt get a shot, so it was an exciting weekend saw 11 deer total, andf brought some meat home so cant complain, just wish i would have got that 8pt last night. We are not going back up till the foloowing weekend, prolly gonna leave on a wed early afternoon, thats my plan so far. Maybe by then i will have a smokepole or a rifle in MBD hands


----------



## Donkeytoe (Oct 13, 2004)

Well I am going up again this weekend as well as three others on our lease so should be a good weekend.  Weather looks great!  After last weekend I must be crazy to be going up on Thursday so I can try the old bow one more time before the booms start, but I am a glutton for punishment   .  Hope to see the tree killer again this weekend and punish him for the damage he has done to those poor defenseless trees.  Going to hunt over on JD's place.  Found some big oaks over there last weekend.  Hope it pays off.  Something WILL die this weekend!


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Oct 16, 2004)

Travis the Doeslayer with his favorite smokepole "meatgetter"

MBD


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Oct 16, 2004)

and again, get it boy get it.


----------



## horsecreek (Oct 17, 2004)

went up and dad got 2. 1 small button (I popped it up and he got head shot on it at 70yrds. chalk that up to bad luck.
then got doe that afternoon (sat). I had a very nice 8-10pt come in at 6pm but could only watch. I had nothing to shoot at it with     
LONG STORY.........and it wasnt that I forgot gun at home.  but I was going to the woods. I forgot camera as that was the plan to take it. I would of prob passed anyway as he was 2.5 maybee 3.5yr buck.Just not the buck I really want and have set to but never know until CRUNCH TIME... horns were not real heavy but very decent on hight.  spread almost 2 ears but couldnt get real great view through the oak limbs as it was shady. I had taken a tarsal gland off a huge 245lb buck at processor and hung it up by stand. this buck was just eatin some acorns and stopped. and walked over to his rub (fresh) and stood there and let off a load..he was Like, Im fixing to get by tail whooped!!!
He left with no scare so that was good. Hopefully get another look at later in year but dont  know when wil get back. maybee mid NOV and HOPEFULLY WITH A WEAPON!!!
That buck doenst know it but I shot him 50 times with my finger....


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Oct 17, 2004)

Good deal horsecreek, LOL on the finger shooting.

MBD


----------



## Donkeytoe (Oct 18, 2004)

Well – that was the shortest cold front ever.  Was cool for about 24 hours and then right back to the same warm weather.  Had four of us at camp this weekend and had one doe shot.  I saw 1 doe in the food plot on Friday evening and three foxes.  Pretty neat animals.  On Saturday evening I say a yearling spike, three does and my new freak buck – the cork screw.  He was a 1.5-2.5 year old buck with about 12 inch spikes but they actually looked like cork screws on his head.  I almost shot him just because he was so unique.  However, he did show up and ran off the does I was watching and going to harvest.  Other guys didn’t see much.  Food plots look great.

Got to meet Max at the BBQ and showed me a picture of the buck he harvested three years ago across the road.  Said it scored 156.  Really impressive.  

Got another camper set up at the lease too so we now have a small city there. 

When I get time i'll have to explain that little buck rack to you.

Also hung out with JD's wife and daughter - interesting girls to say the least


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Oct 19, 2004)

Good deal donkytoe its always good to go up and see deer. who shot the doe, was it killed on a foodplot or in the woods? Anybody else see any bucks? I think u want ol jd's daughter dont ya LOL    when are yall going back up. Me and my grandfather and mrbowdeadly are headin up tomm afternoon and gonna hunt thru sun. Its encore time i cant wait my new rifle wants to loose its virginity this weekend. Might even get a smokepole in bowdeadly's hands also gonna have to call him mr muzzledeadly lol.  HC why in the world were in a treestand with out a weapon?? :  When are u headin back up to the woods. Hope to have a good report on sun ttyl


----------



## horsecreek (Oct 20, 2004)

bud, I dont know.. well I do...
got in some "trouble" 
let me tell you...never throw a remote at the wall and the wife think it was at her and during an argument!!!!! 
I went BYE BYE.. YEAH, I didnt think they could either!
I wasnt staying home though. A day in the stand, weapon or not is better than sitting at home doing nothing.
i needd the break as well. nice "being outdoors" if you know what I mean. 
hope to have straightend out in few weeks and able to take gun!
as tracey would say--Lesson learned...
wait--bad example


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Oct 24, 2004)

well just got back home and it wasnt a bad weekend weather was nice. I killed another doe, just call me the doemaster LOL, and my grandpa also killed 2 does so pretty decent, MBD seen some deer but couldnt get a shot. Seen a few more scrapes hopfully things will be hot when we go back up in november. On a sad note, both of the beagles are gone, were thinkin somebody might have picked them up, cause they always come back to camp, hope they show up.


----------



## Donkeytoe (Oct 25, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the dogs.  Hope they show up.  Sounds like you had a productive trip.  When were the deer moving more - early or late?  Been looking at the waather waiting for the big cold snap but doesn't look like its coming this week either.  I guess that's ok as long as it comes that week in November when i plan to stay up there.  Did MBD use a gun this week or is he still trying to play cowboys and indians?  Don't know much else.  Went fishing yeasterday and caught some King fish.  Couldn't find any grouper though.  When you going up again?


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Oct 25, 2004)

I plan on going back up on nov 5th and staying for a week so ill com back home the following sunday. I shot my deer in the evening at 6:50 , that morning though i stayed in my stand untill 11 am and i seen a lil doe at 10:40 am i didnt shoot her though she was very small. MBD usued a rifle i couldnt belive it  :speechles  he seen his deer in the evening also, my grandpa killed his does in the morning around 8:30. Weather was cool in the mornings, hope a cold front pushed threw to get the bucks in gear when we go back up. Who are yall takin ur deer to to get proccesed? We been takin ours to barlows just outside of chauncy, its a brand new building very clean and super nice people, its $35 for a cooler deer which i dont think is to bad. Ill post a pic of my doe when my grandpa send it to me, he is going up on wed to look for the dogs, hope they are found.


----------



## horsecreek (Oct 26, 2004)

well, got finall news today...
Im camera hunting all season...     
whats another yr letting em walk, right....right????????  

Ill just pretend Im a guide for my dad....that should eas my mind.....
YEAH RIGHT!


----------



## Donkeytoe (Oct 26, 2004)

Dude - Bad news!        

 Sorry to hear about your problems. Sounds like you need to get out of that situation.  ASAP!!!  does that include bow hunting as well?  It's hard to win a he said she said game.  Pack up and run  

BH24 - I am thinking about showing up in GA on the 8th or 9th - going to Tennessee for first part of week.  Visit old friends and do a little squirrel hunting as well.  How many of you are going to be there during the week in Nov?

MBD - welcome to the age of modern firearms.


----------



## Donkeytoe (Oct 27, 2004)

BH24 - Heard about your problems - that Sucks!  Tried to call you yesterday but guess your phone was stolen as well.  If I can help you just let me know.  When you get caught up again give me a ring.


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Nov 1, 2004)

Man i hate a theif that was a nighmare getting my truck and my trailor stolen, with out it i can make no money. Well it was founf that evening so i was very lucky, they stole my phone, my wallet my pistol, broke into my trailor and stole 2 hammers, and i feel really bad for MBD he had left his hunting stuff in the back of my truck, his stand, camo boots etc and the took it all. I hope they find the people who took the stuff and my truck but they prolly never will, MBD is huntin in illinois right now maybe he will be rewarded with a huge buck for having his stuff taken, i let him borrow my insulated camo and boots, and game him one of my climbers so hopefully he will connect. We did get the dogs back so that was a good also, so if u need a trackin dog we are back in buisness    Im still planing to go up on fri and stay threw the following weekend, been hearing reports of some bucks chasing does up there so hopefully things will be hot when we get up there. I also tied up another piece of property on the other side of chauncy to hunt on its like 90-100 acres but hasnt had any pressure on it so im prolly gonna hunt over there a bit also. Its definitly gonna be me my uncle and my grandpa for most of the week dont know about andy and MBD is up chasing monsters up north so hopefully we can lay some big bucks down.


----------



## Donkeytoe (Nov 1, 2004)

Glad you got most of your stuff back and the dogs!  Can't wait for the weekend.  I will likely be up there by myself for a good bit of the time.  At least until Thursday the way it looks now.  How great is that!  

I will likely go up on Sunday since am suppose to go spear fishing on Saturday if the weather cooperates.  Will have to wait and see.  Going to be a fun weekend.  I can hardly sleep.  This is better than Christmas.  Where is the new tract you got your hands on?   

We'll have to hang out next week for a while and tell stories


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well when u get up there and if ur boared swing on by we will be there, we will have to have a non alchohic camp fire though cause my grandfather will be there but u are more than welcome to come by, i know it can get boaring being up there by yourself. U being the only one hunting there for a few days i will be really surprised if u dont hammer a good buck. The new property i got is off of a dirt road off 165 about 4-5 miles outside chauncy, its not big prolly about 70 acres but it looks to be in the right area alot of agricultre around it usually where theres lots of food should be a decent buck around, im gonna check it out sat after i hunt. I have a phone back so give me a ring cause i dont have ur # cause it was in my old phone. Talk to ya later, p.s. supse to be like 40 sat morning should be awsome hunting


----------



## Donkeytoe (Nov 2, 2004)

YEAH!

I can't wait.  Will be a great week for sure.


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Nov 4, 2004)

well i ended up getting my work done by today so we will prolly leave today around 1 or 2, im excited especially after that front pass threw today they should be moving all over the woods the next few days. Gonna be nice and cold they should be getting real rutty by now, i hope they are anyway. I havent hurd from MBD so i dont know if he has got anything up there yet. I hope i get me a big one this week, my encore needs to kill a buck now, i already know it can kill does. About when will u be up there Karl?


----------



## Donkeytoe (Nov 4, 2004)

I really will be a good week.  Looks liek another front later next week as well.  Not sure exactly when I will be going up.  Am suppose to go spear fishing offshore saturday but weather looks not so good.  If I go spear fishing I will be up there in time to hunt Sunday pm.  Otherwise may end up going to Ocala to friends lakehouse and then going up Late Sunday.  Regardless I will definitely be in the tree by Monday morning!  Can't wait.    I hope the deer are in the foodplots too.  I want Mr Grande to visit.  one of those 150 class boys would be ok with me  

I'll be over to visit you guys early next week.  Good luck and save me one.

        I'm happy

Going to the Ducks Unlimited banquet in Bartow tonight so maybe i'll have a new gun to play with if the raffles go my way.


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Nov 16, 2004)

How did u guys do the rest of the week donkeytoe, andy ended up killing one thursday night so we killed a total of 6 that week, we came home thursday night, i hurd it was a really good weekend though, im heading back up on thursday to hunt the upcoming weekend.


----------



## Donkeytoe (Nov 16, 2004)

What a great week!  Didn't bring any meat home with me but that's ok.  ed up seeing 13 different bucks over the weekend and not one was over 6 points - only 2 does.  Talk about using restraint....  Kevin arrived to hunt Friday morning and sat te big hill we planted.  not 5 minutes in the stand and "big boy" runs past him chasing a doe - no shot - caught with his gun down. He shot a doe that afternoon and we could not find her - think he shot high because could not find blood.  That sucked!  Too bad you had already left.

I did find where the big boy is living - can't wait to see if I get him on the trail cam.  next time back I am hunting him only!

This QDM really tests you...


----------



## Donkeytoe (Nov 23, 2004)

i'm going up this weekend as soon as I can suck down some Turkey on Thursday.  Hope the moon doesn't cause too many problems.  Looks like it's going to be cool out.  Should be fun.  Somebody  (probably the kids we ran off tresspassing a few weeks ago) tried to shoot our lock off the front wire this past week.  Must not be too smart because they used bird shot.  skinned some paint off the pole but i'm sure they got burned with the ricochet from it.  Would like to have seen that!  Finally developed my trail cam pics and have several 8 pointers - of course all at night!  Several over the scrape I sat for 5 days as well!    Oh well all you can do is try.  You going up Travis or MR BD?


----------



## horsecreek (Nov 23, 2004)

whats this hunting thing yall are doing.. I done forgot what it is....   

i hope to get up after christmas for 1 more last weekend..
Im gonna "film"......      
got everything signed!!!!    and    




donkey, maybee when I get up we can all hang out one night and tell stories...


----------



## Donkeytoe (Nov 23, 2004)

sounds good to me you give me the heads up on when your going to be up there.  Good luck with everything!


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Nov 24, 2004)

Yes i will be going up, me and my grandpa are leaving fri morning and coming home tuesday. I havent been on cause i canceled my aol and havent got a new service yet but i do intened to get another provider. Went up last weekend and did not see anything, with the cold front coming threw opefully the deer will be moving. I had my camera over on the new place the guy is letting me hunt and got a pic of a big 10 pt so that got me xcited so i will be hunting over there alot this weekend. Yall have a good thanksgiving and ill talk with yall later.


----------



## horsecreek (Nov 29, 2004)

got word from guys next to me.. 
last sat eve one took an 11pt ( 9pt with kickers off brow tines)180lbs chasing a doe.. 6pt seen a few times. One larger buck but no shot was presented. Other 8pt seen on powerline. 
other than that not alot of deer movent as normall. 
All that letin walk, not hunting in the right place(ha),misses,  and little preasure is paying off.
Very happy for those guys....
I wonder whats lerking in the 100acres....???  :   


I MISS IT SO BAD!!!!!!


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Dec 2, 2004)

sounds like things are heating up over there on ur place HC. Came back from this past weekend and killed a another doe, another guy on our lease killed 2 does. Not sure when im going back up, i may not go till end of season, i have plenty of meat in the freezer so im content now. Hey HC can u send me the # of they guy u lease from again, i would apprceiate it.


----------



## horsecreek (Dec 9, 2004)

IM GOIN UP FRIDAY NIGHT!!!!!!!

just to get camper though and bring back saturday...   

let yall know if I run into a deer walking around...
nobody said I cant use a knife......LOL
Just have to worry about one like in avatar--hes got 8 knives on his head.....


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Dec 15, 2004)

where has everybody went to?? Just checkin up on everyone maiking sure everything is good. Anybody been to the woods? I havent been sence thanksgiving, i have 6 deer in the freezer so i have been happy, i think i will go up the last weekend for 3 or 4 days and i will be done for the year till turkey time.


----------



## Donkeytoe (Dec 17, 2004)

Well I haven't been up since thanksgiving because of work and schedule.  I hope to go up over New Years weekend and get in one more hunt.  Will see how things play out.  One guy went up last week but said he didn't see anything.  Weather looks cold up there for this weekend.  I bet they are hammering the food plots.  Anything else new to report up that way?


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Feb 22, 2005)

Well guys it was nice huntin in the same county and shareing stores but i have jumped counties. My lease was sold, but i would have gave it up anyway, i am now a member of turner county. I leased out 660 acres of family land that has never been leased, it looks really good, lots of deer sign and plenty of big deer sign. I guess im gonna have to start a new thread this season with dodge,telfair and turner county reports, as i enjoyed sharing hunting stories. How is everyone off season going so far?


----------



## horsecreek (Feb 24, 2005)

Im really missing it..mainly casue I didnt get to go this yr..

I cant wait till in the stand again.....


----------



## Donkeytoe (Feb 24, 2005)

Allright a new place for me to go hunting!!     i can't wait til you get the stands set up for me. 

Hope it turns out good for you.


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Feb 24, 2005)

I hope it works out to, as i have the oputunity to make this a long term lease which would be nice, im tired of changing places. Yall gonna do any turkey hunting this year. How many deer did yall end up killing for the year. Karl have u bought u a muzzleloader yet


----------



## horsecreek (Mar 4, 2005)

just got off phone with owner--LAND WENT UP BIG TIME...
300acres-- 3300.00 and 120acres-1000.00...
He got soemone for the 300 already..I gave him the ok to lease it out cause I wasnt paying that much for it.


welp, Im out!!!
all that time and letting walk.. oh well..

I was really looking forward to next season- esp with not even hunting the 100 but 1 weekend this yr. saw 1 nice buck and dad took 2 deer. 

if I can get someone to help hunt the 120 with me I would like to keep it..just low on funds this yr!!


----------

